# So who is going to Hamm and what are you after??



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Hi all,
Hamm is only a week away now so who is making the trip for some early xmas pressies?

Im going with coach to the show, boarding passes are out now. After a young royal or two, couple of antaresia species (stimsoni and perthensis) if I can find any. And maybe something random. Trying not to go on a mad spending spree.

As you can tell im looking forward to going, just hope whoever I sit next to on the coach doesnt snore :lol2:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Just me going all on my own then :sad:


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

I might go..


----------



## karmadog (Oct 9, 2008)

Hope you have a great time (I'm sure you will!) - I really wanted to go but what with moving this week and lack of funds I'm going to have to put it off until next year.


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

oakelm said:


> Hi all,
> Hamm is only a week away now so who is making the trip for some early xmas pressies?
> 
> Im going with coach to the show, boarding passes are out now. After a young royal or two, couple of antaresia species (stimsoni and perthensis) if I can find any. And maybe something random. Trying not to go on a mad spending spree.
> ...


im going wot pick up are u on ?


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Me and OH are going. Have 8 turtles reserverd so far to bring back... plus whatever catches my eye whilst we are there


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

so who is on the brum pick up?


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Us! :2thumb:


----------



## Molly75 (Jul 10, 2006)

LOl usual bunch of us going with Steve and Tony too  
soooo looking forward to it as usual LOL 

Just booked my red milks to pick up and a few unsual colubrids still undecided on Glossy snakes  prob on the look our for Bernd and his pituophis morphs and poss kenyan sand morphs  

Paula


----------



## tarantulabarn (Apr 21, 2005)

Turtle Jo said:


> Us! :2thumb:


Been trying to phone you, can you call me


----------



## ern79 (Jul 26, 2007)

Im only going to sell, my mrs will execute me if i dont come home with the money :devil:


----------



## shep1979 (Feb 24, 2008)

wot u got for sale there?


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

tarantulabarn said:


> Been trying to phone you, can you call me


Sorted :2thumb:


----------



## oakelm (Jan 14, 2009)

Hadnt looked at this thread, thought it had died and gone to thread heaven already.



shep1979 said:


> im going wot pick up are u on ?


Birmingham pick up (now in new location), for a guess thats the one your going for too? First time going with ctts people so should be interesting. Hoping I dont spend too much but can safely say whoever hasnt got a xmas present now isnt getting one at all:lol2:


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

ern79 said:


> Im only going to sell, my mrs will execute me if i dont come home with the money :devil:


Do you have a table? How did you go about booking it?

I wish I was coming, might try and make one next year..>


----------



## wheaty5 (Feb 3, 2008)

Im gutted i couldnt go this year. Definatley going to make the trip next year though, im determined to haha :2thumb:


----------

